# so doth beginith my first tank.



## WoodenKnuckles (Mar 25, 2015)

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/zachofboyd/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>

i will update soon just wanted to see if this worked.


----------



## WoodenKnuckles (Mar 25, 2015)

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah134/zachofboyd/IMG_20150401_161317_zpscgbofejf.jpg

<a href="http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/zachofboyd/media/IMG_20150401_161317_zpscgbofejf.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah134/zachofboyd/IMG_20150401_161317_zpscgbofejf.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20150401_161317_zpscgbofejf.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/zachofboyd/media/IMG_20150401_161256_zps7iqcc3ca.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah134/zachofboyd/IMG_20150401_161256_zps7iqcc3ca.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20150401_161256_zps7iqcc3ca.jpg"/></a>

a new top made from drop down egg crate fluorescent lighting panel and a little white paint


----------



## WoodenKnuckles (Mar 25, 2015)

also i added 8 long finned leopard danios. these fish are a blast very pretty and active. next up some plants (java fern and marimo ball) and some ghost shrimp.


----------



## WoodenKnuckles (Mar 25, 2015)

So, the tank lid is for dust eh? Did not see that comming. I still like the look of the egg crate grate.think I am going to use clear plastic and put it over the grate. Maybe zip tie hinge action.


----------



## WoodenKnuckles (Mar 25, 2015)

On a family vacation up to the Panhandle I found some new driftwood and on a canoe voyage down the Hillsborough River I found a little limestone aquifer and some terribly invasive plant material originally brought over from Asia as an aquarium plant and some pennywort. New pics in the user Gallery I'll upload them to the Photobucket slideshow in a second.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

That is a very pretty picture. If you have a kid,did (s)he make it??


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Are you sure that set up will support the weight of the water?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

updates? Like the use of the egg crate, practical!


----------

